# Campfire Dutch Oven help please



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi All

I have a 6 quart Lodge dutch oven, the kind with the 3 legs on it. I am trying to teach myself how to use it. My first attempt was a coal black chicken, and subsequent tries have turned out the food is under-cooked or over-cooked.

So, My wife and I are meeting some friends for a camping trip and I thought I would try again. This time it will be shepherds pie. I will prepare the whole thing at home and will only need to heat through at the campsite. I thought this might be the way to go, instead of trying to cook something from scratch. I will be using Kingsford charcoal, I thought for the learning process it would be easier to control temp.

So my question is. How should I set this up, How many coals on top and how many on bottom. and approximately how long. I have one of those point and shoot temp guages would that help.

any advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks

al


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We just made an apple crisp, BBQ ribs and a Mexican tortilla dish in a Dutch oven this last weekend, the trick is managing the heat, never let the flame lick the oven, it will get to hot, it doesn't take a roaring campfire to cook, a lite flame and a bed of coals, keep it about 18 inches or so above, feel the heat with your hand, be careful on to burn, rotate about every 15 minutes to keep cooking temp even throughout. Put just a few coals on top, if you look you can see the heat radiating off the top, if you see a lot of steam coming out around the lid, it's probably to hot, it's always better to take a little longer to to then be in a hurry. You will get better at it as time goes on......


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Correct me if im wrong but isnt a dutch over for cooking in coals? So one would scrape some of the fire out and put the pot on that? 
I have been thinking about getting one myself for our bi anual off grid trip. Can i get one with no legs so i can use it on my electric stove and wood stove at home?


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

2x ops


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

with charcoal I use 21 coals/ pieces. 11 on top 10 on the bottom. Get the coals going then put 10 down the sit the oven on top spread them out to try and cover the whole bottom even. Same with the top. Cook time varies on what you are cooking but generally 30 to 45 minutes. Lift the lid after 30 minutes and look.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> with charcoal I use 21 coals/ pieces. 11 on top 10 on the bottom. Get the coals going then put 10 down the sit the oven on top spread them out to try and cover the whole bottom even. Same with the top. Cook time varies on what you are cooking but generally 30 to 45 minutes. Lift the lid after 30 minutes and look.


Thanks much. Will the coals last the whole time or will they have to be replaced?

al


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Dutch ovens are the best. Make sure you properly season it so it'll last. As far as actually cooking, remember you want coals not flame. It's like how one roasts marshmallows, if you want a burned one by all means put it right in the flames of your fire. However if you take the time to slowly roast and turn the marshmallow down by the coals of the fire one will get a wonderfully brown and melty piece of wonder you can take pride to squish between chocolate and grahm crackers. The same concept holds true for a dutch over. You'll either want good hardwood coals that have been burning for a good hour or so, or just use charcoal. Once the charcoal is good and grey on the outside you'll want to put the oven on top of charcoal and also put a few briquettes on the lid for even cooking. It would also be well worth the cost to get a metal lid stand and a lifting tool, cast iron gets and stays hot.

There are multiple dutch oven cookbooks out there that will help you with how many briquettes to use and how long to cook for. Something that I'll also do to help cleanup is to first line the oven with aluminum foil and then spray with cooking spray. Makes clean up a breeze. Everyone burns a few dishes when they're learning. Don't get discouraged and have fun with it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Old Boy Scouts can make them Dutch ovens walk and talk. Sounds like you met some. Right on here. If you cant get no help go visit my old ******* pal name Bayou Black Iron. He can make em act right too. 
http://www.gatorpit.net/forum/index.php?topic=1903.0


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Brettny said:


> Correct me if im wrong but isnt a dutch over for cooking in coals? So one would scrape some of the fire out and put the pot on that?
> I have been thinking about getting one myself for our bi anual off grid trip. Can i get one with no legs so i can use it on my electric stove and wood stove at home?


Yes, . . . they come with no legs, . . . they are the ones that usually hang from a tripod, . . . and can also be used on the stove top, . . . or you can bake in em in an oven.

Go here all you who want some facinating reading about old style cooking, . . . especially dutch oven cooking. Go onto your facebook account and look up this group: Victorian Era Foods and Cooking

Here's my rig I use.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

agmccall said:


> Thanks much. Will the coals last the whole time or will they have to be replaced?
> 
> al


They usually do . As a kid I never used a thermometer but would do so with meats today. Beef and pork 145, chicken / turkey 165. With cobblers bake until a toothpick comes out clean.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A very small amount of coals on bottom and on top of the Cast Iron Dutch Oven will usually get the job done. The conductivity of Cast Iron makes up for what you normally think the temp should be in a contemporary grilling operation.

The fun is in the journey, so don't beat yourself up if you phuque up a cast iron chicken and veggie dish or a gluten free peach gobbler in your Dutch.

Enjoy the process!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I can't answer your Shep Pie question but if you want to pocket a couple quick and tasty victories try stew and chilli.


----------

